# Harpactira pulchripes



## madhobbit (Apr 7, 2012)

best tarantula shop i have used, they are in poland and takes 3 days to arrive. more variety than the spidershop.co.uk, and reply to every email i send. 7 Harpactira pulchripes left priced at £78, spider shop was selling them for £115 click the link below

Harpactira pulchripes | Spider and Tarantula Shop


----------



## Nicksta (Feb 6, 2013)

my order all arrived dead and when i asked for a replacement or refund they said it was not possible so i would rather deal with the spidershop,if an £80 spider arrived dead then the extra £30 for peace of mind is more than worth it : victory:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

It's not about cost for me. For me it's the welfare of the animal, whether it's a T, pede ore beetle etc etc. I feel a lot better paying more knowing the invert is only spending 1 day in the post. I couldn't put one through 3 days. Wouldn't feel right at all.


----------



## sn0rris (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered from there recently. The order came in 3 days, it was packed great with polystyrene box and heat mat.

Out of 20 spiders there was one sling that arrived dead.


----------



## spidersworld (Nov 6, 2014)

Nicksta who are you? What is your name? Are you a seller who is afraid about competition?
I don't have information form clients about dead Ts. I didn't receive a question about replacement or refund. All this what Nicksta wrote is a lie. Any proof? What is your order ID? Can you show paypal payment details? You cannot because this is not true what you wrote and you never bought in spidersworld.eu

I would like to ask ***** of this forum for help to clear this situation. I am ready to cooperate to proof that this is a lie. I think paypal details of payments (ID, emails) can help.

I don't want to tell you that you should buy from me. This is decision of each person. I hate when someone tells lie on me. I had this situation once before few months ago when some "big" seller was buying many times from me and after received about 500 Ts he posted photo of 5 dead Ts and wrote that I packaging in wrong way. When I didn't sell in UK everything was ok and he was very happy and ordered many times but when I start to sell in UK and get only best opinion he try to kill my business in this way. I think this is another trying of the same guy.
Maybe 2 weeks ago there was a post on BTS facebook group where someone was asking about our service. There were many good feedback and 0 bad.

Regards
Orion, from spidersworld.eu

PS. If you have any question i will answer with pleasure. We are selling worldwide for about 10 years in many countries and I don't know person who can write bad opinion about our service (except this one guy).


----------



## happycoop123 (Sep 5, 2011)

I ordered 23 spiders from spidersworld a few months ago and all arrived safely after 4 days. Good seller and wouldn't hesitate to buy from again. : victory:


----------



## spidersworld (Nov 6, 2014)

One more thing, to be good understand. I don't tell that Ts never died in my package. Sometimes it happens (i think everyone who sell a lot had this situation). It will be honest if I will write that more then 99% sent to UK were safe and sound.
I wanted to say before that I NEVER had a situation that somebody wrote me that all spiders were dead and I sad that i will not send replacement or will not refund money. I am sure for 100%.

Nicsta, you were online on forum after I wrote my post. Why you didn't reply?


----------



## AuHr (Nov 21, 2013)

I checked the site, thanks for the link. I prefer the spidershop, I know if the stock is cb or wc, and always carries a brief description and basic information. Has anyone else come across an aphonopelma sp cana blue? Where are they from?


----------



## wilko1978 (May 17, 2013)

Spiderworld are really good I've had nothing but top help and advice from them delivery all been 100% everytime with top packing.
100% recommended


----------



## multibit (Jul 31, 2011)

I find honest reviews and recommendations for these online shops very helpful, we buy a lot of Tarantulas online so its nice to know who to trust and not trust . If we receive good service we'll use again : victory: I've never used spiderworld but will be sure to have a look what they have.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Nicksta said:


> my order all arrived dead and when i asked for a replacement or refund they said it was not possible so i would rather deal with the spidershop,if an £80 spider arrived dead then the extra £30 for peace of mind is more than worth it


 Why so quiet,?
If this really happened you would answer.... someone's telling porkies.:naughty:


----------



## wilko1978 (May 17, 2013)

I think someone's telling pokies to I have no problems with spiderworld and order every week
Nice people which actually talk to you and help you not like many in the UK.


----------



## happycoop123 (Sep 5, 2011)

If there is no reply from him/her to back up their claim then they should be removed from this group! Plain and simple!


----------



## happycoop123 (Sep 5, 2011)

Basin79 said:


> It's not about cost for me. For me it's the welfare of the animal, whether it's a T, pede ore beetle etc etc. I feel a lot better paying more knowing the invert is only spending 1 day in the post. I couldn't put one through 3 days. Wouldn't feel right at all.


So where do you think uk suppliers get a big % of their stock from? Especially wild caught specimens. I'm pretty sure they aren't delivered by 1pm the next day :whistling2:


----------

